# Sommerville Creeks ??



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone checked the creeks out? Any water in them muck less flowing? Getting the itch for some white bass fishing.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I may head out there this weekend to check it out ... with a shotgun ...


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

*???*

Why a shotgun??? something happen out there I don't know about?


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Me thinks someone wants to come home with some winged creatures on their stringer as well! :rotfl:


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Heard the yegau was flowing pretty decent with the last rain.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I went to pick my son up yesterday to help me do some work around the house. He lives on the other side of lake Somervile we drove over the dam on the way back. The water looked realy good, the dam was not releasing any water. I almost went the other way back to our house so I could see if the creeks were up, but it was getting late and by the time we would have gotten to the creeks it would have been dark. We saw 6 deer as we drove over the dam 1 was a buck that looked to be a 8 pointer. I know thats not much help.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

I HEAR NO WATTTA. NEED TO GET SOME GOOD RAIN W/RUN OFF TO GET THEM FULL & FLOWING TO THE LAKE


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, i dunno....the guy I talked to said they weren't flowing until Rockdale got that turd floater the other night.
May have to make a run over there and check it out.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

The Yegua always should have some kind of flow from output at Alcoa ... big question here would be the Nails ...


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

*water level from nails creek state park to yegua?*

shotgun shells....for winged creatures....duh

I have a one track mind for fishing...when people tell me they are going hunting I always think "doesn't that scare the fish?" LOL

I called the nails creek office and spoke to a lady at the phone...

She started the conversation with "I don't get out of the office much..." But then told me the lake is 2' down right now. When I asked her if boats had been putting in (assuming that most boats that put in there head to the creeks) she said that john boats and airboats had been comming through the gate. I have an aluminum flats boat that gets up in 1.5' and runs in 1' of water. I just to know I can get to the creek mouth and don't want to drive 1.5 hours just to turn around. Well I guess I would head to Fayette anyway.... Any boaters in that neck of the woods please post if water level is up enough to get access to yegua from nails creek state park....

Thanks!


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't been out in a while so I can't help you now. I am planning on making a run to the lake tomorrow morning though. I'll report back then if that helps you any.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

NSpannTx said:


> Yeah, i dunno....the guy I talked to said they weren't flowing until Rockdale got that turd floater the other night.
> May have to make a run over there and check it out.


 X2 need more rain then game on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Born and Raised Fisherman (Mar 29, 2010)

Creek is low but flowing need more rain!!


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

We only got about 2 inches doubt that is enough due to how low everything has been. Maybe a few more wet days would be the ticket. I think that more rain will come just in time. It will be fun times again, may have to scout it out in a week or two rain or no rain, be nice to get out, then again depends on when the youth hunts wrap up in the State Parks.


----------



## DS Duke (Jan 19, 2011)

My son and I fished Irwin's bridge on Sunday. The creek had a little current but is low. He caught a small catfish but no other bites.

We fished Big Creek Marina earlier in the day and the crappie were good on jigs. I saw several people leave with around 7-10 on thier stringer.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nails is real low, looks about the same as it did last year this time. Some of it's got a trickle, some of it you can step across, some of it's over your head deep ... but if they don't get any rain soon, the spawn might be in the lake this year.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Spec u maybe right. Next 2-3 week weather rainy & cold off & on might catch a turd floater. Keep hope.


----------

